# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی > آموزش: واقعاً دلتان گزارش ساز پویا می خواهد StimulSoft Report 2010 Ultimate Full

## javad2140

باسلام به تمامی دوستان
گزارش ساز Run-Time که احتمالا برای همه شما نام StimulSoft Report آشناست
این نسخه از نرم افزار که لینکش رو میگذارم نسخه 2010 بوده و نوشته کذائی *DEMO* در اون وجود نداره 
باشد که دوستان حالش رو ببرن
نسخه نرم افزار:2010.1
ورژن:Ultimate
حجم برنامه:55mb
حجم آموزش های تصویری: 56mb
کاربرد جهت پلت فرم: وب و ویندوز همراه با نمایش دهنده بسیار عالی فلش
لینک فایل های آموزشی:
http://rapidshare.com/files/387609195/trainning.rar
لینک برنامه:
http://rapidshare.com/files/38759163...0_1_0.1.msi.7z
قیمت محصول:17,999 $
در ضمن لینکها در اکانت پرمیوم قرارداده شده پس به این زودی پاک نمیشن 

*به دوستان خود نرم افزار را معرفی نمایید*
*گزار ش ساز استیمال ریپورت این قابلیت رو به شما میده که  با کمترین کد نویسی نمایشی بسیار گرافیکی به شکل فلش و همچنین اجرای گزارش  ساز در محیط اینترنت اکسپلورر!!!!*
*یعنی کاربران می توتنند بدون داشتن برنامه بر روی کامپیوتر خود گزارش را از دور دست تغییر دهند یا سفارشی نمایند* 

*با توجه به فایل آموزشی که گذاشتم دیگر  اصلا نیازی به آموزش اضافه نیست در ضمن آموزش ها تصویری هستند و مربوط به  سایت خود شرکت سازنده که من دسته بندی شده و یکجا برای شما گذاشتم باشد که  دوستان خدایی نکرده اذیت نشن یه وقت* 
 :خجالت:  :خجالت:  :خجالت:  :خجالت:  :بوس:  :بوس:  :بوس:  :چشمک:  :چشمک:  :چشمک:  :چشمک: 

فقط دوستان اگه می خواین گزارشاتون حرف نداشته باشه تشکر کردن یادتون نره  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## PetekDincos

با سلام
این نسخه از استیمول ریپورت در هنگام طراحی گزارش به صورت RunTime ایراد داره

----------


## iman_22a

> با سلام
> این نسخه از استیمول ریپورت در هنگام طراحی گزارش به صورت RunTime ایراد داره


بعید میدونم ! توی وب یا ویندوز ؟!

----------


## PetekDincos

با سلام
توی ویندوز ایراد داره و این ایراد رو میده
Cannot locate resource 'images/tooltip/sticontainer.png'.
حتی می تونی بری Sample های خود این نرم افزار و من قسمت مربوط به WPF این نرم افزار رو عرض می کنم با تشکر

----------


## delasaee

سلام
يعني اين نسخه كرك شده هست؟

----------


## delasaee

دوست عزيز من ميخوام از اين نسخه تو برنامم استفاده كنم
ميشه بگيد اين نسخه كرك شده است يا نه؟
بعداً به مشكل برنخوره

----------


## javad2140

> دوست عزيز من ميخوام از اين نسخه تو برنامم استفاده كنم
> ميشه بگيد اين نسخه كرك شده است يا نه؟
> بعداً به مشكل برنخوره


با خیال راحت در برنامه خود استفاده کنید قبلا تست شده

----------


## elicaco

> http://rapidshare.com/files/38759163...0_1_0.1.msi.7z


باسلام
وقتی روی لینک فوق کلیک می کنم این پیام "ERROR: Login failed. Account not validated. (2b976ba6)" رو می ده
موفق باشید
history رو پاک کردم مشکل رفع شد

----------


## elicaco

سلام
وقتی می خوام برنامه SS_Rp.Ul_2_0_1_0.1.msi v  رو نصب کنم پیام زیر رو می ده، مشکل از چی می تونه باشه
1.jpg
موفق باشید.

----------


## javad2140

> سلام
> وقتی می خوام برنامه SS_Rp.Ul_2_0_1_0.1.msi v  رو نصب کنم پیام زیر رو می ده، مشکل از چی می تونه باشه
> 1.jpg
> موفق باشید.


http://forum.stimulsoft.com/Default.aspx?g=posts&t=1948

----------


## alonemm

باسلام :
نسخه جدید این برنامه رو از سایت زیر بگیرید تست شده:
http://freecomponents.blogfa.com/

----------


## s@nb@l

سلام
قابل نصب در Microsoft Visual Studio 2005 هست؟
باتشکر

----------


## javad2140

سلام

من هم در Microsoft Visual Studio 2005 ,2008 ,2010 استفاده كردم مشكلي نداشته

----------


## s@nb@l

سلام 
از بابت لینکها ممنونم
فقط اینکه قبل از نصب با نرم افزار 7Z، اکسترکتش کنید
موفق باشید

----------


## parsdarab

فایل های اموزشی رو از از سایتش گرفتین یا خودتون اون را اموزش دادین؟

----------


## sarahjoon

سلام
در linq و با سي شارپ 2010 چطور ميتوانم از اين برنامه استفاده كنم؟
با تشكر

----------


## vb341

به سایت hormozganvb.ir  برای دانلود سر بزنید

----------


## behzad_fn

سلام
فایل آموزش و فایل برنامه از روی رپید شیر پاک شدند لطفا بررسی کنید

----------


## alimooghashang

لینک ها خرابه! لطفا تصحیح کنید!

----------


## niloofar21

سلام .میدونم این تاپیک قدیمیه ولی خوب هیچکدوم ازین لینک قابل دانلود شدن نیستن .من بیخودی خوشحال شدم  :ناراحت:

----------


## vb341

دوستان عزیز اگر کسی لینک دانلود رو داره لطف کنه ارسال کنه

----------


## a-rahmani

خیلی عالی بود ، فقط حیف هیچ کدوم از لیک ها کار نمیکنه ، اگه میشه دوباره لینک برنامه و آموزش و بذار .

----------


## pooyamirzapour

این لینک ها کار نمیکنه اگه امکان داره مجددا آپلود کنید

----------


## hamid_kha

سلام
دوست عزیز اگر لطف کنی لینکها رو درست کنی ممنون میشم
خیلی لازم دارم

----------


## JaVa

لینک ها خرابن لطفا درستشون کنید.

با تشکر

----------


## alia.n

لینک دانلود خرابه

----------


## نیما اکبری

سلام لينك دانود فايل آموزشي كار نمي كند لطفا تصحيح بفرمائيد

----------


## fatemeh2012

سلام
خرابه لینک!!

----------


## azam2005

لینکها خرابه لطفا لینک سالم را مجددا قرار دهید

----------


## alimooghashang

سلام
من خیلی با این کامپوننت حال کردم
منتها یه مشکل کوچیک که دارم اینه نمیتونم title رو بهش پاس بدم

کدم هم اینه



public static void ShowReport(string title,string filename, DataSet mydataset)
        {
            Stimulsoft.Report.StiOptions.Viewer.RightToLeft = Stimulsoft.Report.StiRightToLeftType.Yes;
            string reportContent =File.ReadAllText(filename);
            Stimulsoft.Report.StiReport stiReport1 = new Stimulsoft.Report.StiReport();
            stiReport1.RegData(mydataset);
            stiReport1.Load(Encoding.UTF8.GetBytes(reportConte  nt));
            if (stiReport1.Variables!= null)
                stiReport1.Variables["title"] = title;

            stiReport1.Render(true);
            stiReport1.Show();
        }



ولی نمیتونم داخل فایل گزارش مقدار title ام رو تعین کنم
چیکار باید بکنم
ممنون

----------


## aslan

سلام
سطر مربوط به if  راحذف کرده و امتحان کنید 
اینو if (stiReport1.Variables!= null)  حذف کنید

----------


## alimooghashang

حذف کنم که ارر میده چون null ه

----------


## aslan

سلام
دوست عزیز  title چیه ؟ اگر استرینگی هستش که میخواین به گزارش ارسال کنین و اونجا ازش استفاده کنین 
باید در گزارشتون یک متغیر به همین نام  و از نوع استرینگ ایجاد کنین و بعدش با استفاده از کد زیر  اونو مقدار دهی بکنین :
stiReport1["title"] = title;

----------


## alimooghashang

دقیقا همین کار رو کردم داخل فایل گزارش داخل variables یه متغیر به همین نام ایجاد کردم ولی نشد ولی error نال هم نداد

آیا 
stiReport1["title"] و stiReport1.Variables["title"] با هم تفاوت دارند؟

----------


## aslan

سلام
اینو
stiReport1.Dictionary.Variables["title"].Value = "111wwwwwww11111111111111";
امتحان کنید

----------


## fakhravari

> دقیقا همین کار رو کردم داخل فایل گزارش داخل variables یه متغیر به همین نام ایجاد کردم ولی نشد ولی error نال هم نداد
> 
> آیا 
> stiReport1["title"] و stiReport1.Variables["title"] با هم تفاوت دارند؟


بهتره از روش های خودشون استفاده بشه.
با پارامتر های sql قاطی نشه

----------


## alimooghashang

> سلام
> اینو
> stiReport1.Dictionary.Variables["title"].Value = "111wwwwwww11111111111111";
> امتحان کنید


آیا این روند صحیحه؟

  stiReport1.Render(true);
            stiReport1.Dictionary.Variables["title"].Value = title;
            stiReport1.Show();

داخل فایل mrt هم title رو داخل یک textbox و داخل یک headerband گذاشتم
ولی بازم نمایش نمیده

----------


## fakhravari

stiReport1.Render(false);
تست کن. :لبخند:

----------


## alimooghashang

خط 
stiReport1.Dictionary.Variables["title"].Value = title;
رو به قبل از render بردم درست شد
ممنون

----------


## intel_amd

این ریپورتر نسبت به crystal report چه مزیت و ضعف هائی داره؟

----------


## pcseven

دقیقاً قبل از مقدار دادن به متغیرهای گزارش، دستور زیر را قرار دهید:

stiReport1.Compile();

----------


## hramezani

سلام دوستان
ممکنه راهنمایی کنید که چطور میشه یه dynamic select رو به استیمول فرستاد
یعنی من میخوام یه چارت داشته باشم که توش هر دفعه بر اساس یکی از فیلدها بر اساس تاریخ باشه
یعنی کاربر باید بگه کدوم فیلد رو بر اساس تاریخ میخوام 
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## haamidd

برادر لینک آموزش خرابه

لطفا اصلاح کنین لطفا

----------


## kiadata

با سلام خدمت شما دوست عزیز لینکهای دانلود کار نمیکنند لطفا اصلاح نمائید بازم ممنونم از زحماتتون. :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## je30ca

سلام.برای  دانلود آموزش های تصویری و مقاله و حتی دانلود خود برنامه استیمول سافت، میتونید به این سایت سر بزنید..فقط کافیه یه ثبت نام مختصر قبلش انجام بدید.. :لبخند گشاده!: 
http://persianit.net/stimulsoft-reports-tutorials.html

----------

